# Гемангиома и планирование беременности



## coolnad (7 Июл 2013)

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста! В августе месяце этого года запланировала процедуру ЭКО. Предварительно решила обследовать свои болячки и на МРТ обнаружили гемангиому позвонка Тн2. Репродуктолог сказал сначала разобраться с ней, прежде чем садиться на гормоны, т.к. высока вероятность, что она будет расти. Что можно сделать в этих обстоятельствах? Кстати, там еще есть частично выпавшая грыжа, стоит ли ее пролечить тоже?

 Привожу текст описания МРТ:

1.     Шейный отдел позвоночника: 
Шейный лордоз сглажен.
Снижен МР-сигнал и (или) высота всех шейных межпозвонковых дисков с адекватными компенсаторными изменениями в смежных замыкательных пластинках тел позвонков.
Скошены передне-верхние углы тел С4, С5.
В сегментах С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6 медианные протрузии дисков толщиной 0,2 см воздействуют на переднюю камеру субарахноидального пространства.
Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне С3-С7 – 1,5-1,6 см.
Спинной мозг на шейном уровне 0,7 см, однородной структуры.
В правой половине тела Тн2 выявляется очаг с четкими контурами размером до 1,1 см: слабопониженного на Т1 ВИ, повышенного на Т2 ВИ (гемангиома?).

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса в шейном отделе позвоночника. МР-картина протрузий дисков С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6. Спинной мозг без видимой патологии.

2.     Пояснично-крестцовый отдел:
Отклонение позвоночника во фронтальной плоскости влево с вершиной дуги на L3.
Поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Снижена высота и (или) Т1-Т2 сигнал от поясничных межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5, L5-S1 с адекватными компенсаторными изменениями в смежных замыкательных пластинках тел позвонков, спондиллезными заострениями по переднебоковой поверхности тел L3-L5.
Соотношения тел в поясничном отделе позвоночника не нарушено.
В сегменте L4-L5 медианная с двусторонней латерализацией частично выпавшая грыжа диска толщиной до 0,6 см воздействует на переднюю стенку дурального мешка.
В сегменте L5-S1 неравномерная полуциркулярная протрузия диска толщиной до 0,4 см воздействует на переднюю стенку дурального мешка, содержимое боковых карманов.
Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L1-L5 – 1,7-1,8 см.
Дистальные отделы спинного мозга без видимой патологии.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса в сегментах L4-L5, L5-S1. МР-картина грыжи диска L4-L5, протрузии диска L5-S1.

Большое спасибо


----------



## vbl15 (7 Июл 2013)

Выложите фото мрт.


----------



## coolnad (7 Июл 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Выложите фото мрт.


 
Шейный отдел:

https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=ObM3feIpTT2VFOn+EUXkuLPmTvaJWMH4fjllVdW2MHY=

Пояснично-крестцовый отдел:

http://yadi.sk/d/yRjoG-yV6ZZVJ

Спасибо большое!


----------



## vbl15 (7 Июл 2013)

Противопоказаний эко нет


----------



## coolnad (8 Июл 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Противопоказаний эко нет


 
Спасибо огромное, прямо гора с плеч. А то меня уже напугали, что при Эко и беременности она будет расти и могут быть нежелательные последствия. )))


----------



## Мария Берюкова (8 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста. Очень давно планирую беременность, но с моей стороны проблемы с гинекологией, с 2010 принимаю ОК( сначала регулон, теперь Дюфастон). Месяц назад делала МРТ , обнаружили крупную гемангиому 26*22*22 , позвонок L2 поясничного отдела.Беспокоят постоянные тянущие боли в пояснице. Была на консультации у двух нейрохирургов, один говорит, делать вертебропластику, а только ПОТОМ беременность, второй врач- можно беременеть( но с 1- го дня носить
корсет), после родов наблюдаться
Как лучше поступить?? Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (8 Апр 2015)

Добрый день. Во-первых тянущие боли точно не из-за гемангиомы. Она не болит. Беременность не противопоказана. Ничего плохого не будет. Только нужно сделать акцент на повышение тонуса мышц - акваэробика например. За гемангиомой наблюдать - раз в 2,3 года делать МРТ. Будет расти тогда на вертебропластику.


----------



## Мария Берюкова (8 Апр 2015)

Спасибо большое)))))


Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> Добрый день. Во-первых тянущие боли точно не из-за гемангиомы. Она не болит. Беременность не противопоказана. Ничего плохого не будет. Только нужно сделать акцент на повышение тонуса мышц - акваэробика например. За гемангиомой наблюдать - раз в 2,3 года делать МРТ. Будет расти тогда на вертебропластику.


----------

